
BBC News - Security experts say Google cyber-attack was routine - Concours
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8458150.stm
======
ErrantX
This makes a good point _however_ it's a bit misleading in calling it routine
IMO.

I've done a little digging and this is looking like a rather massive co-
ordinated effort. Call it similar to before but much much wider scoped.

~~~
secret
And even if it was routine, it doesn' make it any more acceptable.

